# New enclosure project



## Baturb (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi, Tonight I just picked up a unit to start to modify and turn it into a new enclosure for Bundy, I will have time to modify it before he is big enough to go into it so plenty of time to think how to set it up, any ideas would be great.
I am thinking at the moment to have the bottom left hole as his hide, removing the divider on the left, reinstalling a shelf and have some nice drift wood for him to climb up onto the shelf, also put the heat lamp above the shelf on the left and have the right side as the cool end, the right glass door will remain for storage, over all the enclosure will be 1550x850x600, any and all ideas welcome the more the better or do you think I am on the right track with what I am suggesting?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2013)

If you are going to use glass sliding doors then you'll need to trim back the left hand vertical divider and shelves so it doesnt interfere with the glass. the other alternative is to knock out the left hand shelves and vertical support and rebuild from scratch, because it looks like its a veneer, which can be a pain when trimming small amounts.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I'm going to use sliding glass doors, I was thinking of removing the left divider down to the lower shelf and cutting it back far enough for the sliding door, and putting a bit of edge strip back on to cover the cut edge, as for the shelves they are already set back far enough that I don't have to cut them, on the other had I could remove the divider and have a clean slate, any suggestions from there?

- - - Updated - - -

Also I have been thinking of heating, how much would be enough and should I use heat cord in the hide area?


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 2, 2013)

Keep the left divider, trim it back and cut a huge hole (size of a 4litre icecream lid is a good guide) in it if you need to but it will compromise the strength of the unit if you remove it totally


----------



## bigjoediver (Jan 2, 2013)

A 15w heat cord sandwiched between a ceramic tile and a piece of MDF will be enough to heat that hide and you would only need it in the colder months and at night. Use a cheap reflector globe as a basking heat source during the day. You can also get some cheap LED strip lighting off eBay for extra lighting and in blue or red as night lighting for viewing. Good luck with the build.


----------



## Gruni (Jan 3, 2013)

Im going with a halogen down light and 15w heat cord in mine. Also I have a 50cm strip of led lighting for viewing purposes.

Those shelves give some interesting potential in your build, Ill be curious what you come up with for that section.


----------



## Baturb (Jan 3, 2013)

I have just ordered a 15 watt heat cord and a digital thermostat with probe, I have to go to bunnings for other things and will pick up a couple of slate tiles that have been mentioned here in other threads for the hide floor, my existing heat lamp and thermostat will work for the basking light, I will get some glass track while I am there as well, I still have some ideas so I won't be rushing into modifying the cabinet just yet

- - - Updated - - -

Been to bunnings and got a few supplies, still need the slate tiles but Ill go to a different bunnings to get them, the one I went to this morning didn't have them, got to fit the timber for the glass track to sit on and then stain it to match to unit, install the vents, still thinking of final set up


----------



## Gruni (Jan 3, 2013)

The Bunnings in Bris while I was there only had the vents in white.  I had wanted brown ones if possible, when I paint the back drop I'll give the vents a bit of a touch too. The slate tile I got cost $1.60 from the local tile shop and it's 200x300.


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 3, 2013)

Just as a side note guys, if you ask at the local 'tile place' if they have any chipped/damaged slate they often have a bin out the back that they chuck the stuff in, I got a couple of very decent pieces with a small chunk out of the corner, for NOTHING

just explain what you want it for and they're often intrigued - same goes for 'last season' tile stocks, often kept out of sight because they can't fill large orders with what's available....


----------



## Gruni (Jan 3, 2013)

Mine was a sample tile...


----------



## Baturb (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a great idea, I will have a look around and ask, prob won't be doing much tomorrow going to 42 degrees, just a day in the air con

- - - Updated - - -

Just been to bunnings warehouse and picked up some of the click together slate tile for the hide, the heat cord will run under the tile nicely

- - - Updated - - -

Got a pic of Bundy checking out his future home

- - - Updated - - -

Another update, I put the air con on and sat and looked at the cabinet for a bit and decided to just go for it, I am happy with the result but I am going to put some nice drift wood or a branch to get to the top basking shelf and some thing to get to the bottom shelf, I will get the glass maybe next week then when I get the heat cord, set that up and run it to test the temp, after that is done then I can move the heat lamp and thermostat in to the top basking shelf, I will also dress up the enclosure a bit with some fake plants and a couple of little fake shrubs of some sort, I'll put another cool hide in as well, more pics to come after a little dressing up


----------

